# Introducing the Stihl BR800C



## Conquistador3 (Feb 7, 2020)

I needed a new backpack blower so I shopped around a bit and, as amazing as it may sound, Stihl won over Echo and Shindaiwa because it was cheaper. 
And here it is.









To satisfy my mordid curiosity it's made in the USA:




I have about a hour and a half on it to date, so what are the first impressions?
First, it's heavier than any other blower I've used, so be sure to spend some time adjusting the straps. Second, the flow is completely different from the Japanese products I am accustomed to: it feels like a super BR600. Not much volume but more air speed than you can possibly imagine. It will require a few hours to re-adjust my brain.
Third, despite the displacement it uses very little fuel. The joys of 4-Mix. 
Fourth, this thing




It will take a century getting used to it.


----------



## ATH (Feb 7, 2020)

I got a BR600 when that was the biggest they made...now I want one of those or a Maruyama BL9000


----------



## CR888 (Feb 7, 2020)

I'd like to see a 2mix 75-85cc backpack from Stihl.


----------



## vortec325 (Feb 7, 2020)

I bought one of those 800’s from a person on Facebook for $300 wasn’t even 6 months old . I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 8, 2020)

One day you people should tell me how you land those deals.
Too often it is just cheaper to buy new...


----------



## vortec325 (Feb 8, 2020)

Conquistador3 said:


> One day you people should tell me how you land those deals.
> Too often it is just cheaper to buy new...



I was just searching Facebook and craigslist for a few weeks for a blower . Got up to use the bathroom about 1:30am and saw it was posted 10 mins ago, so I messaged them up and said I wanted it and would be there in the morning . I got a 1yo ms261 for $150 the same way . Some people don’t know what they got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Feb 8, 2020)

so dropping a deuce at 1:30 in the morning is the secret to great deals...I'll try that


----------



## vortec325 (Feb 10, 2020)

ATH said:


> so dropping a deuce at 1:30 in the morning is the secret to great deals...I'll try that



It’s the secret to life , it’s when I get all my good ideas [emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

